# LIGHT pied WF babies



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Here are the two girls I am hand raising right now. The dark gray on them is so beautiful but wow talk about LIGHT pied...


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

They are gorgeous,I just love their coloring.


----------



## djones67 (Oct 2, 2012)

They are beautiful


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks guys I think they are beautiful but then again i am prejudiced.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they are absolutely gorgeous! you raised some beautiful babies, people are gonna be very lucky to get one of your babies!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are super gorgeous


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh! If I were closer to you I'd be asking how much you wanted for one of them.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are gorgeous


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

gorgeous wings!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Man that is a gorgeous dark color!


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

Gorgeous birds


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunning birds! I love their dark dark colouring.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mlew54 (Feb 27, 2013)

They are beautiful, I have never seen this type of coloring. but I will start looking a little closer at the color variations.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I saw your birds for sale on a website with these exact pictures. I wanted to buy one but no shipping.
Lucky person that gets these beauties!


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Hellena said:


> I saw your birds for sale on a website with these exact pictures. I wanted to buy one but no shipping.
> Lucky person that gets these beauties!


Yeah I am scared of shipping. Thank you though.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, pretty unusual but nice colour


----------

